# Need help estimating locomotive values



## caeg16 (11 mo ago)

My stepdad recently passed, and I'm preparing for the estate sale. He was a big N-guage railroader, and had over a dozen locomotives, all in mint condition. I've done the usual Ebay searches, but he has a few that aren't showing up... especially the Bachmann Spectrum steam series. There's also a couple of Katos, Atlas, and MRC, both electric and steam.

Can anyone here recommend an expert or online resource(s) that can maybe simplify my process?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

N Scale Locomotive Encyclopedia (North American Prototypes) (spookshow.net) won't give you prices, but his A-F grading scale will give you an idea as to what's good and what's junk.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

caeg16 said:


> My stepdad recently passed, and I'm preparing for the estate sale. He was a big N-guage railroader, and had over a dozen locomotives, all in mint condition. I've done the usual Ebay searches, but he has a few that aren't showing up... especially the Bachmann Spectrum steam series. There's also a couple of Katos, Atlas, and MRC, both electric and steam.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend an expert or online resource(s) that can maybe simplify my process?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Sorry for your loss.
Did he have a layout?
If so how large was it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Used model railroad locos, cars etc. do not
have much resale value. At train shows
you can usually buy locos for 25 to 50.00.
If the locos are DCC eqipped...especially if they are sound
the value would increase...maybe by 10 or 15.00 for
DCC and possibly an added 25 or so if Sound.
You might check any loco hobby shops. They
may know a local broker who could take the
entire collection off your hands. They pay
lower prices but you are relieved from $ collecting
packing and shipping.

Don


----------



## caeg16 (11 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> Did he have a layout?
> If so how large was it.


About 5' x 7' with lots of terrain and buildings. It's in storage now and didn't fare very well in the move. He did have lots of new buildings and features that he didn't get around to installing though. The controller and wiring appear to all be good.

Obviously it's not shippable but if someone in central/SE Texas wants it they could come get it no charge.


----------



## caeg16 (11 mo ago)

DonR said:


> Used model railroad locos, cars etc. do not
> have much resale value. At train shows
> you can usually buy locos for 25 to 50.00.
> If the locos are DCC eqipped...especially if they are sound
> ...


Thanks for the good info. Seems I might just keep it all out of the estate sale, and put things on Ebay one or two at a time. There's no real rush, and I want everything to find a good home.


GNfan said:


> N Scale Locomotive Encyclopedia (North American Prototypes) (spookshow.net) won't give you prices, but his A-F grading scale will give you an idea as to what's good and what's junk.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

caeg16 said:


> About 5' x 7' with lots of terrain and buildings. It's in storage now and didn't fare very well in the move. He did have lots of new buildings and features that he didn't get around to installing though. The controller and wiring appear to all be good.
> 
> Obviously it's not shippable but if someone in central/SE Texas wants it they could come get it no charge.


Put it on Craig's list for your area?
Just buy a money checker pen and watch them like a hawk when they come to see it. 
If your giving the table away put it as free, someone local might want it.
The locomotives and houses/kits are a different story, depending on what exactly you have and what shape they are in.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

We're in the same boat with my fathers locomotive collection, he's got older steam stuff.
No Layout.
He worked out of the CN/GT Mimico yards so gravitated towards loco's he worked or fired on but the are some other loco's, a Big Boy and a few other exotics, talked to a few hobby shops, they're pretty non-committal about taking them as a trade or even on consignment.
Most model railway shows have been cancelled because of the plague.
Haven't listing online, its kind of a crap show.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

You could list it for sale here. The locomotives and rolling stock are easy to ship and will probably sell easily. The layout itself is another story. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I am selling some of my collection of rolling stock and locomotives now, and have had some success on ebay. Some RR names sell better than others, and passenger cars seem to sell better than freight. So far, CN isn't my best seller, but hard to tell on two sales.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Link to your eBay sales….? I am a CN fan….


----------



## caeg16 (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Link to your eBay sales….? I am a CN fan….











N Scale Bachmann Light Mountain 4-8-2 Southern RR, Green 22899816524 | eBay


Owned by my step dad. Always kept in like-new condition.



www.ebay.com




I did OBO on two previous locos, and got $85 each. 
I still have 3 more to go: Bachmann 81157, 63552, and Atlas 48702. This seems to be turning out best way to determine the value.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are not CN, sorry….


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Those are not CN, sorry….


Can't you see, they're N.... 

Don't worry, you'll get that in the shower later!


----------



## caeg16 (11 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Can't you see, they're N....
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get that in the shower later!


Or not... eh?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Over my head...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not….


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

See = C, N = n scale together see n = CN


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s stretching it….


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

That’s the way I took it , but I could be mistaken.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Viperjim1 said:


> That’s the way I took it , but I could be mistaken.


You win the Cupie Doll!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Evidently, we all have different tastes when it comes to humour, and of course, trains…..


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

caeg16 said:


> Thanks for the good info. Seems I might just keep it all out of the estate sale, and put things on Ebay one or two at a time. There's no real rush, and I want everything to find a good home.


Another good option is NScaleYardSale groups.io Group 

What's nice is once you have joined you send a single email to the group and it reaches all members, even me here in Cape Town, SA. I have spent a lot of my pension plan there...  

Just follow the format of the sales and all will be well. Check previous messages online to see how. Very simple but effective. 

If you need help, just ask.


----------

